# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair loss Is preventable and reversible. A must Read!

## beatinghairloss

Beating hair loss is a multidisciplinary approach that is rearely reached to a combination of misinformation and lack of self control. I think of growing hair much like anything that grows in that all requirements must be met for optimal growth. A plant does not just need sune it needs waters as well. Any given plant also needs specific nutrients and optimal shade and temperature. So then like a plant hair growth also is reliant on various contributing factors that I will explain shortly. Inversely variouis key factors also contribute to hair loss and fixing just one will not suffice as many aspects must be addressed. Male Pattern Baldness is absolutely preventable and to a large degree it is reversible.

Blood to the Scalp::::This is a controversial topic because it has been well established that decreased blood flow is measured in the areas of the scalp that are balding however some people believe this is the result of hair loss rather then the cause of it, I believe the latter. Decreased blood flow is not arguable the tests quite literally show if you are going bald then there is decreased blood flow in the area that you are balding. When comparing balding and non-balding men all signs point to one common and very noticeable feature of the balding heads.....a tight scalp. Observing a tight scalp which can be done with your own two eyes, is easy. I have done this by watching and comparing the lines in the foreheads of people lifting their eyebrows. People who are balding young have these lines way south of their hair line and on the other hand older men who have no noticeable thinning or receding have very thick cushioned skin that makes lines up their forehead much closer to the hairline.  In the young balding men they can not make their part of the scalp that once contained hair move no matter how hard they lift their eybrows. This is a major problem because it suggests two fundamental issues with blood flow, one being that tightness on the scalp means the skin is applying downward pressure on very small capillaries bringing blood to the hair follicle creating a choking situation. Second, muscle contraction is how your body moves blood through the capillaries which is why exercise has such a good effect on blood flow. If then when you contract these muscles and no movement occurs then the top of your scalp is excessively stagnant or blood flow is rather stationary. This key is important because the top of your head being north of your heart is working against gravity and combining this issue with a world overwhelmingly sedentary blood flow has no chance to get to the root of the problem, no pun intended. So then what is hereditary hair loss? It's the shame pf your head. That is right a protruding forhead is likely to stretch the skin and muscles in the neck get tigher pulling down harder as you get older as the "choking gets worse". Dont' beleive me? Find a friend older then thirty with absolutely no receding (this is hard but their out there and the older the better because that individual is obviously beating hair loss) and look at their head from the side profile I bet they have a small forehead possibly even going inwards rather then protruding out. Maybe their skin is really thick or loose one thing I can promise is it wont be tight. The best exampe are people who have protruding eye brows that stick out further then their forehead these genetically un-predisposed people will never experience hair loss because there skin is in a loose constant state of relaxation and whith one unintentional lift of the their eyebrows blood is easily sent flowing across the scalp, no downwards pressure exists at all. You can see it too as they lift their eyebrows the entire scalp moves as appose3d to protruding foreheads or tight scalps the movement stops often way south of the hair line. The degree to which this pressure is applied and where it is applied on the scalp varies greatly from one person to the next due to various head shapes, muscle tensions, and scalp thickness thus explaining the various patterns at which men lose their hair. This decreased blood flow allows for something to cause hair loss that cause is well established as being DHT or Dihydrotestosterone which I will explain in the following post so please wait to reply.

----------


## beatinghairloss

DHT what is its role?
So then we understand now that a tight scalp is what enables hair loss by slowing blood flow it actually allows something else to cause it. DHT is one of the causes backed by much research now. DHT is converted in many places in your body but for men it's largely made in the prostate. The prostate and hair loss are parallel in many studies, often seeing correlations such as prostate concer and early blading. In fact many young men who are prematurely balding report decreased urine flow which is often associated with enlarged prostate. Not to mention the only hair loss medication that works shrinks the prostate. This next statement is highly debated often accompanied by strong emotion driven arguments. I will clarify what ejaculation is and how it contributes to hair loss so please don't jump to conclusions. A man has sex or masturbates and he puts out a substance (sperm) so complex and so unique its considered the highest collection of vital nutrients in one place on the human body. We are talking nutrients, fats, minerals, vitamins, growth factors and all in abundance. After doing this your life, if allowed, becomes an unbalanced math equation. Dont think so? Look the composition of your ejaculation and then check the labels on the back of your potato chips and all processed foods for that matter you will see that you put out way more then you take in. There are several nutrients that you can only get from food leaving your body via ejaculation. so if you are unbalanced then you are quite literally being counter productive. Its simple math if you cant understand then take an Intro Chemistry and pay attention to a fundamental law that matter can neither be created nor destroyed and freshin up on balancing equations. The point is that if you ejaculate 1 gram of various nutrients then you need gram of the same nutrients replaced plus whatever else your body needs. It just so happens most of us are so nutrient deficient that we are literally putting out more then we take in and the first place this shows is skin tone followed by hair loss and ultimately leadint to more serious health conditions. Back to DHT....Dihydrotestosterone is converted from Testosterone via the 5-Alpha reductase. DHT would be described by a Chemist as a much larger, thicker, orm more active version of Testosterone and allthough they sound alike they are very different. DHT promotes hair growth in other places in your body primarily the face and alternatively seems to cause hair loss on the head as it gets "stuck" in the hair follicle (this is due to decreased blood flow again DHT is too thick for the sluggishly slow blood flow in balding scalps). WHich explains why balding often coincides with an increase in thickness and hair count on the face. Think of when you began loseing your hair you probably (but not always) noticed facial hair come in right about the same time as you began thinning/receding. Regardless if your scalp has allowed balding prior to, around 20 years old your prostate reaches the end of an other wise rapid growth in which per ejaculation you're putting out more DHT then ever before. This combined with a scalp that has finally finished growing, mucle tension caused by various things, and bad diets its no coincidence taht balding often starts for individuals at this age. To recap and clarify, nutrients are vital to hair growth but more importantly to scalp health they bring and synthesize a fatty cushion on the scalp decreasing the pressure applied to the cappillaries as well as increase the flow of blood by promoting arterial wall health. DHT(under the wrong conditions) builds up in the hair follicle and in a sense chockes them. It would also be wise then to note that anything that promtoes arterial flow would be good for hair growth, decrease bad fats, exercise, sunlight, cold temperature and quitting smoking all would be important contributors for better scalp/hair health.

----------


## beatinghairloss

I am attempting to make clarifications but more importantly to stimulate good thought as too how we can test ways to cushion the scalp and balance the equation of input and output of nutrients via ejaculation. Don't get caught up in assuming the male reproductinve system has no correlation with MPB that would be absurd. Male Hormones, prostate medications...dont be ignorant there is a very apparent link and with some adding and substracting you can see why. Ejaculating too often is only a measure of the output and input of what is lost. So then you can ejaculate as frequently as you want as long as you replace what is lost however for most of us this is just not the case.

----------


## beatinghairloss

sorry for the spelling erros I typed this rather fast and did not use spell check.

----------


## 2020

> Blood to the Scalp....


 stopped reading at that point. Good luck with whatever you're selling....

----------


## UK_

Well this settles it - someone call the big companies and tell them we've solved it.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> stopped reading at that point. Good luck with whatever you're selling....


 Hmm.... Interesting why would you stop reading here? I don't sell anything? Its proven balding areas of a scalp have decreased blood flow would you like the study?

----------


## 2020

> Hmm.... Interesting why would you stop reading here? I don't sell anything? Its proven balding areas of a scalp have decreased blood flow would you like the study?


 yeah okay so every coma patient must be losing hair fast.....

----------


## beatinghairloss

> yeah okay so every coma patient must be losing hair fast.....


  I dont understand the question? Coma patients are unable to produced DHT as not only can they not ejaculate but they also dont move much being that DHT is also created in the mucles. Besides if you are refering to the lack of blood flow your mistaken its actually a lack of oxygen that iduces a coma? Its also imporant to note the blood going to your brain is not the same as the blood going to your scalp? Your exampe of a coma is not the best counter argument. And by the way do you know very many people that have been measured for hair loss during long periods in a coma? that would be an interesting study please share.

----------


## the_dude78

Why are u doing this? Just go away..

you can't just post all this without sources to back it up

----------


## beatinghairloss

This is what I have been looking for. I mean take a few minutes to atleast read this its really amazing stuff. This is what stimulted my thought when I read it a while back. Now we need to find somone who can somehow measure heads and figure out where we need to decrease the tension and how. 

http://www.worldhairloss.org/index.p...ttern_baldness

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Why are u doing this? Just go away..
> 
> you can't just post all this without sources to back it up


 What would you like me to site I have plenty of sources just ask.

----------


## 2020

> This is what I have been looking for. I mean take a few minutes to atleast read this its really amazing stuff. This is what stimulted my thought when I read it a while back. Now we need to find somone who can somehow measure heads and figure out where we need to decrease the tension and how. 
> 
> http://www.worldhairloss.org/index.p...ttern_baldness


 how did I knew this was going to happen?

----------


## the_dude78

> how did I knew this was going to happen?


 Lol...exactly..

----------


## 2020

btw, the "galea theory" has already been debunked a long time.... here is such thread from 2005:

http://www.*****************/interact...ic.php?t=17571

new people who've just started losing hair aren't aware of that theory so it looks new to them, so that's why this scam is still going on....

----------


## beatinghairloss

> btw, the "galea theory" has already been debunked a long time.... here is such thread from 2005:
> 
> http://www.*****************/interact...ic.php?t=17571
> 
> new people who've just started losing hair aren't aware of that theory so it looks new to them, so that's why this scam is still going on....


 LOL debunked... I have 200 pictures of various scalps 25 of which have no balding what so ever. I personally analized these people and the areas that the skin becomes tight directly leads to the balding areas.....every time!. Debunked?  by who? please show me one scientific study debunking this "theory". I can promise you on thing for sure it has not been tested to a point of throwing out a word like debunked but whatever you want to believe If you read it on some forum then im sure its true.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Sorry but blood flow and ejaculation don't cause genetic alopecia. This has been covered many times on hair loss forums including this one.

----------


## beatinghairloss

I have an idea as a personal research project all of you go find a friend who has not lost any hair at all and check it out. Tell them to lift their eyebrows and take a picture. Personally touch their scalp and move it. Then do the same with your own head and compare. When receding happens only at the temples thats where the tension or tightness starts if it happens all over then the entire scalp is tight if it happens more on one side you will soon see that side will be tighter. I promise go see for your sefl I check 200 People and counting. good luck just wanted to share.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Sorry but blood flow and ejaculation don't cause genetic alopecia. This has been covered many times on hair loss forums including this one.


 I never said ejaculation caused alopecia and genetic is a word so over-used in this country its literally interchangeable for "we dont know what causes it but sometimes it happens to offsprings". I spoke with the doctor who put out the only study ever checking blood flow and 100% of the time in balding areas there is dramatically reduced blood flow....100% whereas  people not balding have the same blood flow all over their head. I didn't know people did not know this stuff. You guys need to get off the forums and go read medical journals. Even pubmed has these studies.....

----------


## 2020

> I have an idea as a personal research project all of you go find a friend who has not lost any hair at all and check it out. Tell them to lift their eyebrows and take a picture. Personally touch their scalp and move it. Then do the same with your own head and compare. When receding happens only at the temples thats where the tension or tightness starts if it happens all over then the entire scalp is tight if it happens more on one side you will soon see that side will be tighter. I promise go see for your sefl I check 200 People and counting. good luck just wanted to share.


 .... and what makes you think it's not the another way around - skin becomes tighter AS follicles shrink....

----------


## 2020

> I never said ejaculation caused alopecia and genetic is a word so over-used in this country its literally interchangeable for "we dont know what causes it but sometimes it happens to offsprings". I spoke with the doctor who put out the only study ever checking blood flow and 100% of the time in balding areas there is dramatically reduced blood flow....100% whereas  people not balding have the same blood flow all over their head. I didn't know people did not know this stuff. You guys need to get off the forums and go read medical journals. Even pubmed has these studies.....


 hair transplants!

end of thread

----------


## 25 going on 65

> genetic is a word so over-used in this country its literally interchangeable for "we dont know what causes it but sometimes it happens to offsprings".


 This idea has also been discussed many times.

Sorry but we've already identified genes that determine whether or not you are prone to pattern alopecia. We've already discovered how androgens in genetically susceptible people lead to miniaturization. It's done with.

Edit: 2020 is right about transplants.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> .... and what makes you think it's not the another way around - skin becomes tighter AS follicles shrink....


 
Nice point. I don't know but It would be idiotic to throw our hands up when there are ways to cushion the scalp and add good fats as well as increase blood flow in fact it might be vital for hair transplants to bring better situation for hair to grow. Maybe the big problem with these transplants is they are transplanting hair into an area not getting blood I never seen a seed in dry dirt with no water grow have you?

----------


## WashedOut

What Medical school did you go to?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> This idea has also been discussed many times.
> 
> Sorry but we've already identified genes that determine whether or not you are prone to pattern alopecia. We've already discovered how androgens in genetically susceptible people lead to miniaturization. It's done with.
> 
> Edit: 2020 is right about transplants.


 No its not. Miscommunication my friend. People believe dairy is good for the bones even when saying never mind just calcium is good for the bones its still an elusive lie. China has the lowest dairy intake and the lowest calcium in take and the least osteoporosis in the world. Heart deaseas in America due to high fat intake is 50&#37; chance of killing you a troubling percent considering in Japan its 1 in 1000!!!!. And yet science has been telling us for years that genetics play a role in heart desease and only recently admit that is not true and diet is the only factor. Believe what you want people but western science is so ass backwards you would be better off doing the opposite of whatever they say. By the way there is no isolted gene for hair loss that is a blatant lie show me your source.

----------


## 2020

this "theory" has been making rounds around hair loss forums for about a decade now.... amazingly no one has regrew any hair except for the people who are selling this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 2020

> No its not. Miscommunication my friend. People believe dairy is good for the bones even when saying never mind just calcium is good for the bones its still an elusive lie. China has the lowest dairy intake and the lowest calcium in take and the least osteoporosis in the world.


 oh wow so you've watched forks over knifes... that's great!





> And yet science has been telling us for years that genetics play a role in heart desease and only recently admit that is not true and diet is the only factor. 
> Believe what you want people but western science is so ass backwards you would be better off doing the opposite of whatever they say.


 it's not science, it's the commercial interests....

----------


## 2020

> What Medical school did you go to?


 University of Google  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> What Medical school did you go to?


 President Abraham Lincoln was the first person to self teach him self law and pass the bar. With that said I am a biology major and currently persuing dermatology degree allthough most my information comes from medical website and books of which I have spent months reading? Something I suggest for all the people getting their only info soley from forums.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> this "theory" has been making rounds around hair loss forums for about a decade now.... amazingly no one has regrew any hair except for the people who are selling this


 You have spent decades on forum... oh no wonder I cant get through to you. Apparently Im beating a dead horse.

----------


## 2020

> You have spent decades on forum... oh no wonder I cant get through to you. Apparently Im beating a dead horse.


 .... OR I used a search engine to find posts about this theory dated a long time ago

----------


## 25 going on 65

You can read posts on forums going back a decade or more. 2020 is right, this blood and nutrient nonsense has been around for a long time, long before the internet in fact. It's a theory that has been used to sell snake oil for generations.

Hair transplants wouldn't work if the blood flow theory was correct. But they work. End of story.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> You can read posts on forums going back a decade or more. 2020 is right, this blood and nutrient nonsense has been around for a long time, long before the internet in fact. It's a theory that has been used to sell snake oil for generations.
> 
> Hair transplants wouldn't work if the blood flow theory was correct. But they work. End of story.


 Their is a difference between no blood flow and slow blood flow. Also what the hell are you guys talking about decreased blood flow is not even a question its fact I will give you the phone number and doctor and the published test that shows the decreased blood flow? Show me the evidence this has been debunked please tell me you guys are not all going bald sitting at home playing telephone on forums.

----------


## 2020

> *SNAKE OIL SALESMAN ALERT!
> 
> SNAKE OIL SALESMAN ALERT!
> 
> BALD MEN ARE PISSED
> 
> GET HIM!!!
> 
> BURN HIM!*


 couldn't you find a better picture? You're pathetic

----------


## beatinghairloss

> .... OR I used a search engine to find posts about this theory dated a long time ago


 Dont use forums use testing my friend check the people you know for validity. If you tell your friend something by the time it gets 3 people down the story has changed. Are you really then trusting people's opinions on the web thats absurd.

----------


## 2020

> Their is a difference between no blood flow and slow blood flow. Also what the hell are you guys talking about decreased blood flow is not even a question its fact I will give you the phone number and doctor and the published test that shows the decreased blood flow? Show me the evidence this has been debunked please tell me you guys are not all going bald sitting at home playing telephone on forums.


 from the link I gave you before:




> Abstract. The author transplanted composite skin grafts from balding, non-balding, and bald areas of the scalp, to the skin of the arm. *The galea aponeurotica was trimmed away from the grafts*. The patient was a 29-year-old male with progressive male pattern baldness (MPB). 
> 
> *The transplants from the balding area became bald at the same rate as the balding donor site in the receding frontal hairline*, whereas the transplants taken from the non-balding in the occiput continued to grow the same amount and quality of terminal hairs. Bald grafts taken in front of the receding hairline remained bald. *This shows that the cause of MPB lies in the follicle itself or in its very close surrounding and does not depend on the galea aponeurotica, the increased tension of the scalp or of its muscles*


 what now?

----------


## beatinghairloss

I was warned about people on hair loss sites. I was told that if I tried sharing the info skepticsm and misinformation would not allow the closed minds to get it. I have 200 people and counting fully anazlized and wanted to share that each of them the tightness of the scalp shows an identical pattern to their hair loss but no worries I will try to publish my research soon. I am sure I wont make a dime but hopefully you all catch it on some local news channel as I am sure it will only get one day and 2 minutes of run time. People could care less they want a pill to solve all their problems and you all will be dead and gone before that day comes. Good luck

----------


## beatinghairloss

> from the link I gave you before:
> 
> 
> 
> what now?


 The follicle is full of DHT we already know that if you take a bad follicle and move it I would not expect it to grow any better thats your proof?

----------


## 2020

> I have 200 people and counting fully anazlized and wanted to share that each of them the tightness of the scalp shows an identical pattern to their hair loss but no worries I will try to publish my research soon.


 and I told you: what makes you think that it's not the other way around - the skin does not become tighter as follicles shrink?




> I am sure I wont make a dime but hopefully you all catch it on some local news channel as I am sure it will only get one day and 2 minutes of run time. People could care less they want a pill to solve all their problems and you all will be dead and gone before that day comes. Good luck


 you gave up because I proved your theory wrong. Yes, good luck trying to pull this crap on some other forum

----------


## beatinghairloss

> The follicle is full of DHT we already know that if you take a bad follicle and move it I would not expect it to grow any better thats your proof?


 
All this proves is that once a follicle is bad its allways bad.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Ignorant fools I should have listened to the warnings you guys got it all figured out good luck with your balding heads.

----------


## 2020

> All this proves is that once a follicle is bad its allways bad.


 right! The number of "bad" follicles is in your genetics. It's not something that can be changed with "scalp massages"...

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Ignorant fools I should have listened to the warnings you guys got it all figured out good luck with your balding heads.


 I am a Norwood 2 because I paid attention to sound science and got on proven treatments.
Same goes for 2020 if I'm not mistaken.
If we'd tried to "circulate" our way out of our own genetic code, we would probably look like Nicholas Cage by now.  :Wink:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I am a Norwood 2 because I paid attention to sound science and got on proven treatments.
> Same goes for 2020 and Scorpion if I'm not mistaken.
> If we'd tried to "circulate" our way out of our own genetic code, we would probably look like Nicholas Cage by now.


 
Your a norwood 2 because your prostate is being treated with a medication that shrinks it. Your dilemma will be sexual disfunction. BTW massages hardly combat a tight scalp im looking for more effect wat to alleviate this tension. Also if you use rogaine a vasodilator(originally made for blood pressure to increase blood flow) and propecia (originally made to shrink the prostate) its kind of funny to argue my theories when you are treating the very fundamental problems I just explained.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> right! The number of "bad" follicles is in your genetics. It's not something that can be changed with "scalp massages"...


 Hold on a sec you think per follicle each one has a different genetic tolerance to DHT and that they all happen at different times yet seem to take a very common start at the temples and crown. LOL this is hilarious maybe these forum really do bread ignorance.

----------


## 2020

> Hold on a sec you think per follicle each one has a different genetic tolerance to DHT and that they all happen at different times yet seem to take a very common start at the temples and crown. LOL this is hilarious maybe these forum really do bread ignorance.


 that's why it's called male PATTERN hair loss..... you're a ****ing idiot.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> that's why it's called male PATTERN hair loss..... you're a ****ing idiot.


 So then? Why do women not bald in the same way that men do? I would have to admit that your theory could be correct if women were exposed the exact same genetic predisposition as we are. But they're not they don't have DHT in the amount we do because they did not have a prostate. Tight scalps account for women hair loss during childbirth when berthing a male because of a heightened amount of DHT during pregnancy when the male genitalia is formed. genetics then can only be associated with male pattern baldness if there is one thing contributing but another is not your theory does not make sense because we are all exposed to the same genes if it was simply genetics then women wouldbals the same way we do.

----------


## Davey Jones

C'mon, beatinghairloss, what's the angle? All this stuff is demonstratably untrue. Why are you here? Trying to work on your debate skills? Picking a completely indefensible position is quite the challenge.

In fact, I got $10 says that's what's up here.*

*Any internet bets I make are entirely fictional and for entertainment purposes only.

----------


## 2020

> Tight scalps account for women hair loss during childbirth when berthing a male because of a heightened amount of DHT during pregnancy when the male genitalia is formed.


 That is not why women lose hair during pregnancy.... OMFG YOU ARE SO ****ING STUPID....

I already proved your theory wrong a page ago. Why are you still here!?

----------


## jpm

There seems to be a surplus of trolls recently...can anyone offer some unfounded and proof-less reason to why?

Any reason will suffice, it can be crap for all I care. After all, thats what these trolls are doing

----------


## mpb47

> I am attempting to make clarifications but more importantly to stimulate good thought as too how we can test ways to cushion the scalp and balance the equation of input and output of nutrients via ejaculation. Don't get caught up in assuming the male reproductinve system has no correlation with MPB that would be absurd. Male Hormones, prostate medications...dont be ignorant there is a very apparent link and with some adding and substracting you can see why. Ejaculating too often is only a measure of the output and input of what is lost. So then you can ejaculate as frequently as you want as long as you replace what is lost however for most of us this is just not the case.


 It's not a causal link link but an indirect one. Look on pubmed, I believe it was the army who did that study. Ejaculation does not cause baldness, but rather DHT causes balding and it also drives men to ejaculate. DHT is going to make you bald whether you act on the drive or not.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Your a norwood 2 because your prostate is being treated with a medication that shrinks it. Your dilemma will be sexual disfunction. BTW massages hardly combat a tight scalp im looking for more effect wat to alleviate this tension. Also if you use rogaine a vasodilator(originally made for blood pressure to increase blood flow) and propecia (originally made to shrink the prostate) its kind of funny to argue my theories when you are treating the very fundamental problems I just explained.


 Finasteride doesn't treat hair loss by shrinking your prostate. Decrease in prostate volume is one result of taking finasteride, but the hair retention/growth effect is from the drug binding to the 5a-reductase enzyme. This blocks testosterone from binding to the enzyme and forming DHT (which, btw, doesn't require ejaculation to form in the body, despite what you implied before). DHT is the androgen responsible for miniaturizing hair follicles. Less DHT in your bloodstream means less DHT miniaturizing your follicles, which means slowing, stopping or reversing genetic pattern alopecia in most males.
Sexual dysfunction occurs in fewer than 5&#37; of men who use 1 mg finasteride based on studies done in the last 15 years. I haven't experienced this side effect and neither have most users, including people who have used higher than recommended dosages for 15+ years.

I won't even get into all the other incorrect statements you have posted in this thread.

----------


## beatinghairloss

I really don't know what to think at this point. I figured a forum of people seeking answers would be a little more open-minded to unproven science. I have emphasize unproven because none of these things have been actually tested proven right or wrong at the very least we can consider them as a possibility. I've been warned about the ignorance of forum readers and it is very apparent to me that you guys are really set in your ways with no way to change it. I hope the best for all of you and I won't waste anymore of your time if I come out some conclusive evidence on the matter I will bring the information back to you just for common courtesy

----------


## hatehairloss2

> I really don't know what to think at this point. I figured a forum of people seeking answers would be a little more open-minded to unproven science. I have emphasize unproven because none of these things have been actually tested proven right or wrong at the very least we can consider them as a possibility. I've been warned about the ignorance of forum readers and it is very apparent to me that you guys are really set in your ways with no way to change it. I hope the best for all of you and I won't waste anymore of your time if I come out some conclusive evidence on the matter I will bring the information back to you just for common courtesy


 I agree with much of what you've said dude. The truth is we don't know exactly what causes hair loss, if DHT was the cause propecia would be the answer for everyone -and it's not. I have my own theories, I like to think outside of the box... So there you have it, someone who is on your side... :Cool:

----------


## 8868alex

> I dont understand the question? Coma patients are unable to produced DHT as not only can they not ejaculate but they also dont move much being that DHT is also created in the mucles. Besides if you are refering to the lack of blood flow your mistaken its actually a lack of oxygen that iduces a coma? Its also imporant to note the blood going to your brain is not the same as the blood going to your scalp? Your exampe of a coma is not the best counter argument. And by the way do you know very many people that have been measured for hair loss during long periods in a coma? that would be an interesting study please share.


 A minor point - 

Muscles are used when undertaking cardiovascular exercise. It is a widely held belief that this actually lowers dht. Even resistance based exercise (performed "naturally" and at a reasonable level) and the act of ejaculation will only only temporarily "spike" testosterone levels. Again, the consensus is that this is unlikely to significantly adversely affect hair loss.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

This was interesting to read.

But I think I know who this is. Aren't you the guy who was on here trying to convince us that if we stop jerking off we can stop hair loss?

----------


## Brianf

No offense man. I don't wanna see any studies. I just wanna see pictures. No. I just wanna see 1 picture of 1 bald person who ever grew their hair back from increasing blood flow to their scalp. Then you will have my attention.

----------


## 2020

> No offense man. I don't wanna see any studies. I just wanna see pictures. No. I just wanna see 1 picture of 1 bald person who ever grew their hair back from increasing blood flow to their scalp. Then you will have my attention.


 that's the thing. That theory has been around for a long long time and so far no one has regrown any hair and there are absolutely no pictures....

----------


## bob13

This site should have a gay section for this talk.  :Smile:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> that's the thing. That theory has been around for a long long time and so far no one has regrown any hair and there are absolutely no pictures....


 Two things.. 

A. Nobody has Ever been diligent enough To loosen the scalp while measureing it in a large population so really no evidence exist for or against it. 

B. second if the dermal layers have died and fused into the skin then you can't have them back the only hair regrowth you will get is dormant folliicles that have not yet died however stopping hair loss seems logical and attainable if we could cushion the scalp. FYI a study found balding heads were lacking fatt tissue again some believe this causes hair loss others say its the result of hair loss.

----------


## Davey Jones

> This site should have a gay section for this talk.


 If you think this is gay, you should see all the half naked men gettin' posted in Scorpion's newest thread.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> C'mon, beatinghairloss, what's the angle? All this stuff is demonstratably untrue. Why are you here? Trying to work on your debate skills? Picking a completely indefensible position is quite the challenge.
> 
> In fact, I got $10 says that's what's up here.*
> 
> *Any internet bets I make are entirely fictional and for entertainment purposes only.


 Demonstratably untrue? Dont use big wordS Davy that you don't understand. you couldn't find me one study that demonstrates what I have said to be untrue your either pathetically nieve or gullible.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Demonstratably untrue? Dont use big wordS Davy that you don't understand. you couldn't find me one study that demonstrates what I have said to be untrue your either pathetically nieve or gullible.


 And you're adorable.

----------


## beatinghairloss

http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html 

The second link shows that blood flow is dramatically reduced in balding areas.....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6239893

Minoxodil works because it increase blood flow.....

----------


## 2020

> http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html 
> 
> The second link shows that blood flow is dramatically reduced in balding areas.....
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6239893
> 
> Minoxodil works because it increase blood flow.....


 again: HAIR TRANSPLANTS work.

also: minoxidil works by increasing the levels of prostaglandin E2 which we now know is good for hair.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> again: HAIR TRANSPLANTS work.
> 
> also: minoxidil works by increasing the levels of prostaglandin E2 which we now know is good for hair.


 again....hair transplants work because it takes time for DHT to build up in the hair follicle on top of that you create a wound that allow for more blood flow (please dont carve up your heads). Not to mention that we dont know how long or how well hair transplants work nor is there good evidence they all work in fact many people if not most have less then desirable results.

Also not even the creators of the drug minoxidil argue that their product is a vasodilator it was originally created to help blood pressure in the 80's. I don't know how you ignore these links but whatever you want to believe bro.

----------


## beatinghairloss

heres the same study on published medical website. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8628793

----------


## 2020

> again....hair transplants work because it takes time for DHT to build up in the hair follicle on top of that you create a wound that allow for more blood flow (please dont carve up your heads).


 DHT to "build up"??? This isn't cholesterol dude... are you trolling us?




> Not to mention that we dont know how long or how well hair transplants work nor is there good evidence they all work in fact many people if not most have less then desirable results.


 yeah we do know that they work. Plenty of people have gotten transplants in the last 20 years.... come on!





> Also not even the creators of the drug minoxidil argue that their product is a vasodilator it was originally created to help blood pressure in the 80's. I don't know how you ignore these links but whatever you want to believe bro.


 


> Minoxidil was first used exclusively as an oral drug (with the trade name 'Loniten') to treat high blood pressure. *However, it was discovered to have an interesting side effect: Minoxidil may cause increased growth or darkening of fine body hairs, or in some cases, significant hair growth.*


 it was already established that minoxidil is safe to use to lower blood pressure so what they did is made a topical version of it to use as a hair growth treatment..... 
they themselves didn't know how or why it works for growing hair but it does so they decided to market it for hair growth too.

btw Prostaglandin E2 IS a vasodilator....

----------


## beatinghairloss

What are you arguing then. We know from the only study Measuring blood flow in balding areas that blood flow is decreased. We know men without hair loss have a SIGNIFICANT more blood flow. So then what are you really arguing. And if it controls what dilates blood vessels then how is that any different then what I said. I understand one thing for sure. In my observations people with tight scalps usually also have awkward shaped heads and those people lose their hair. I have trained my self on this soo much that we could take 1000 people shave all their heads skin bald so I could not tell who was or wasn't balding and each time I would be able to tell who is going to or already has just based on the tightness of there scalp.

----------


## 2020

> heres the same study on published medical website. 
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8628793


 again - HOW DO YOU KNOW that it's not the other way around!!

----------


## 2020

> what are you arguing then. We know from the only study measuring blood flow in balding areas that blood flow is decreased. We know men without hair loss have a significant more blood flow. So then what are you really arguing. And if it controls what dilates blood vessels then how is that any different then what i said. I understand one thing for sure. In my observations people with tight scalps usually also have awkward shaped heads and those people lose their hair. I have trained my self on this soo much that we could take 1000 people shave all their heads skin bald so i could not tell who was or wasn't balding and each time i would be able to tell who is going to or already has just based on the tightness of there scalp.


 hair transplants work. Hair transplants work. Hair transplants work.

----------


## 25 going on 65

A follicle grows hair for as long as it's genetically programmed to do. We know transplanted hair can grow 40 years or more (punch grafts started in the 1950s, and eyebrow/eye lash transplants in the 1930s). Increased blood flow from wounding shouldn't last 4, 5 or 6 decades..
And the results depend on technology, technique, and the skill of the surgeon/technicians--there are plenty of clinics that now perform consistent quality transplants with very high yield.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Again if you expect me to believe that hairs are individually predisposed genetically to balding and at the top of the head somehow have this effect on the sides and lower back of the head do not than you are downright naive. Another note to consider is that hair transplants have not been successfully around for 50 year most people have to go back for numerous treatments I don't care how good they're done they don't last forever and have not been well-established to do so you are bringing out your theories with no credible results. Show me one patient just one that has had a hair transplant last even 10 years please show me one????? This is why they prescribe propecia and minoxidil for Patients who have had successful hair transplants and don't just assume that the transplants are going to work. You as formum readers, are so set in a lot of the pseudoscience that you don't realize there has been no studies to prove what you're saying cannot even consider alternative possibilities when there is no established science on the actual causes or preventative measures for balding you are being na&#239;ve you're being fooled you're being duped.

----------


## 2020

> Again if you expect me to believe that hairs are individually predisposed genetically to balding and at the top of the head somehow have this effect on the sides and lower back of the head do not than you are downright naive.


 yes... that's why transplants work




> Another note to consider is that hair transplants have not been successfully around for 50 year most people have to go back for numerous treatments I don't care how good they're done they don't last forever and have not been well-established to do so you are bringing out your theories with no credible results. Show me one patient just one that has had a hair transplant last even 10 years please show me one?????


 yes they have to come back every 5-10 years because their EXISTING DHT susceptible hair will continue to fall.... the donor hair that has been implanted won't fall out.

Are you seriously questioning the fact that SOME HAIR IS DHT RESISTANT AND SOME ARE NOT!?!? 
Every hair loss forum has a "hair transplant" section. Check it out yourself...

----------


## beatinghairloss

Forget everything you think you know about hair loss. If I told you that a tight scalp gets worse as you get older that it gets tight enough to render blood flow stationary would you think hair in that area would keep growing? If so plEase provide the readers an explanation to this phenomenon because if these dermal cells can grow and maintain life without blood then we have found a miracle of life seen no where else. Also if there is someone who has had a hair transplant 20 years ago and none of the transplanted hairs have stop growing please reveal your self.......

----------


## 2020

> Forget everything you think you know about hair loss. If I told you that a tight scalp gets worse as you get older that it gets tight enough to render blood flow stationary would you think hair in that area would keep growing?


 ^ BUT THIS IS NOT HAPPENING!!!! Castrates don't go bald. Why don't the scalp of castrates and those on DHT blockers don't go bald??





> Also if there is someone who has had a hair transplant 20 years ago and none of the transplanted hairs have stop growing please reveal your self.......


 god damnit it's late at night but I would find it.

If I find you that person, would you then admit that your theory is false??

----------


## beatinghairloss

Castrates don't go bald because DHT is produced through via sperm going through the prostate and if you don't have testicles and there's no sperm passing to the prostate no DHT and since DHT only causes baldness in a tight scalp then if you take one or the other out you won't experience balding. And yes showing me prrson one would at least make you sound less naive for even suggesting the idea however in the name of science I would demand much more than one to consider something scientifically proven.

----------


## Davey Jones

2020, why are you participating in this nonsense? All your evidence doesn't count and all his evidence doesn't exist. It's a no win situation, man. Pretty sure the guy's a transexual anyway.

----------


## greatjob!

I wasn't going to get involved but this shit is ridiculous




> so you are bringing out your theories with no credible results


 


> are so set in a lot of the pseudoscience


 Really you want to go there? Everything you say is bullshit theories and pseudoscience.





> Castrates don't go bald because DHT is produced through via sperm going through the prostate and if you don't have testicles and there's no sperm passing to the prostate no DHT


 Really?? DHT is produced by sperm going through the prostate? You are obviously a moron who has no clue what you're talking about.

DHT is produced in the prostate, testes, hair follicles, and adrenal gland when testosterone is reduced by the enzyme 5a-reductase. It does this by breaking the 4,5 pi bond in testosterone reducing it to DHT. Sperm passing through the prostate has nothing to do with it.

Like 2020 said hair transplant patients take fin to protect their native hair from falling out they don't take it to protect the transplanted hair.

Your argument for scalp tightness is laughable. I started balding when I was very young around 15. I have always had a loose scalp and at 29 my scalp is just as loose now as it was when I was young. I can voluntarily move the skin on my head along with my ears back and forth a good couple of inches without my hands.

The main factor that determines how many grafts you can receive from a transplant is your scalp laxity, meaning there are tons of bald men with loose scalps.

here is an example: http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4

----------


## 25 going on 65

Any time you see a transplant that looks "pluggy" it is at least 15 years old, usually older. There are plenty of people walking around with transplants from the 60s-80s. One guy posting on the Intro section of this forum yesterday has grafts from the 1970s. 
Transplants grow and they keep growing--we knew this decades ago. The grafts start miniaturizing when the donor region does, because that's what follicles from that area of the scalp are genetically programmed to do. (In general, this donor thinning won't occur in significant amounts until old age.. if ever.)

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Any time you see a transplant that looks "pluggy" it is at least 15 years old, usually older. There are plenty of people walking around with transplants from the 60s-80s. One guy posting on the Intro section of this forum yesterday has grafts from the 1970s. 
> Transplants grow and they keep growing--we knew this decades ago. The grafts start miniaturizing when the donor region does, because that's what follicles from that area of the scalp are genetically programmed to do. (In general, this donor thinning won't occur in significant amounts until old age.. if ever.)


 Ok all things considered this could easily be explained. If a large donor site is relocated imagine what your doing to the tightness of the scalp you would be changing it atleast in one case. Either way I still have heard nobody show or tell me of one person they can provide proof that had had a transplant last even 20 years. Prove me wrong

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I wasn't going to get involved but this shit is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really you want to go there? Everything you say is bullshit theories and pseudoscience.
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/2055645/

Again being stuck on forums has ruined you sense of Leaurning and due scientific process. It's common knowledge in the field of male reproduction that DHT is metabolized via the 5-alpha reductase from testosterone as it is secreted during the addition to sperm for ejaculation you need to read more and make better connections. No educated urologist would argue DHT is primarily made in the prostate or that castrating a man would render the prostate inable to make DHT from T being that there is no more T. Read something and don't get so upset I think the DHT is clogging more then your follicles. Btw I stopped my hair loss 3 years ago and mostly reversed it. Hair looks great and I feel great and I'm trying to share that with you close minded people is kinda rediculous.

----------


## 2020

> Either way I still have heard nobody show or tell me of one person they can provide proof that had had a transplant last even 20 years. Prove me wrong


 If I showed you those people, would you then consider your theory false? yes or no?




> Read something and don't get so upset I think the DHT is clogging more then your follicles.


 DHT is CLOGGING follicles?!?! Are you insane?? DHT is a HORMONE and not some material like cholesterol... hormones can't "clog" anything wow you're just crazy





> Btw I stopped my hair loss 3 years ago and mostly reversed it. Hair looks great and I feel great and I'm trying to share that with you close minded people is kinda rediculous.


 you should publish a patent on that and make millions.... wait, why would you tell us your secrets to reversing hair loss for $4.95?

----------


## greatjob!

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/2055645/
> 
> Again being stuck on forums has ruined you sense of *Leaurning* and due scientific process. *It's common knowledge in the field of male reproduction that DHT is metabolized via the 5-alpha reductase from testosterone as it is secreted during the addition to sperm for ejaculation you need to read more and make better connections*. No educated urologist would argue DHT is primarily made in the prostate or that castrating a man would render the prostate inable to make DHT from T being that there is no more T. Read something and don't get so upset I think the DHT is clogging more then your follicles. Btw I stopped my hair loss 3 years ago and mostly reversed it. Hair looks great and I feel great and I'm trying to share that with you close minded people is kinda rediculous.


 HAHAHAHA! If you want to have a conversation about the knowledge you have been "Leaurning", I am more than willing. Once again you are wrong and sound stupid. The link you just posted proves that what you are saying is mis informed. DHT and testoterone are not secreted during the addition to sperm. If what you are saying is true then testosterone and DHT are added to sperm and would leave the body during ejaculation. 

You also seemed to ignore my post addressing your crack-pot theory about scalp tightness. I can post more videos of bald men with extremely loose scalps.

Do yourself and the world a favor and stop reading journal abstracts inorder to make ridiculous half baked assumtions.

You have said that it is obvious that we don't want your help and we're all stupid, bla bla bla.. So since we don't care what you have to say why don't you leave and never come back?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> HAHAHAHA! If you want to have a conversation about the knowledge you have been "Leaurning", I am more than willing. Once again you are wrong and sound stupid. The link you just posted proves that what you are saying is mis informed. DHT and testoterone are not secreted during the addition to sperm. If what you are saying is true then testosterone and DHT are added to sperm and would leave the body during ejaculation. 
> 
> You also seemed to ignore my post addressing your crack-pot theory about scalp tightness. I can post more videos of bald men with extremely loose scalps.
> 
> Do yourself and the world a favor and stop reading journal abstracts inorder to make ridiculous half baked assumtions.
> 
> You have said that it is obvious that we don't want your help and we're all stupid, bla bla bla.. So since we don't care what you have to say why don't you leave and never come back?


 Hey moron I never said DHT or T leave the body that would be absurd while adding fluid to sperm DHT is converted from T I didn't say it went into your sperm it's a by product...show me these loose scalps or are you blowing smoke come on baldy show me your evidence.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Ok all things considered this could easily be explained. If a large donor site is relocated imagine what your doing to the tightness of the scalp you would be changing it atleast in one case.


 All you're doing as far as changing scalp tightness is introducing scar tissue, which if anything might decrease scalp laxity. And if this was why grafts grow, the native hairs around the scar tissue would also stop miniaturizing, which they don't. If this was why grafts grow, we could simply beat baldness by wounding our heads, which we can't.
Anyway, scalp laxity varies in men whether or not they are balding; like others here have said, some bald guys have loose scalps, while some hairy guys have tight scalps.  And there are scalp exercises that can create significant changes in scalp laxity over time (often performed by patients with upcoming transplants in order to maximize donor yield), yet DHT-sensitive follicles continue miniaturizing at the exact same rate.




> Either way I still have heard nobody show or tell me of one person they can provide proof that had had a transplant last even 20 years. Prove me wrong


 Check out my last post in this thread. Have you ever seen a punch graft ("pluggy") transplant in the last few years? Most of those are more than 20 years old. Look at the repair cases on current clinics' websites, or on this forum where they are showcased. Many of them are at least 20 years old.
Check the Intro section of this forum for the guy I mentioned. His grafts are from the 70s.
One of the biggest long-term cosmetic problems of the old punch graft transplants is that they continue to grow even as native hair falls out. Some men get to a point where, depending on recipient scarring, they would actually look better if the grafts stopped growing--but they don't stop growing.
Some men actually pay to have those punch grafts removed and redistributed, decades after the original procedure.
There is no question that transplants grow long-term. This is not a mystery. Hair transplants have been around for generations.

----------


## 2020

beatinghairloss you're a ****ing idiot and not only that, you're ruining the real discussions by spreading some bullshit theories. 


btw, here you go: a patient who had a hair transplant in the 80's:
http://www.hairlosshelp.com/hair_los...rectproced.cfm

his transplanted hair DID NOT FALL OUT IN 30 YEARS! If circulation was the problem, why didn't that hair fall out!?!?

*HAIR TRANSPLANTS WORK. CIRCULATION IS NOT THE PROBLEM!!!!*

----------


## beatinghairloss

> beatinghairloss you're a ****ing idiot and not only that, you're ruining the real discussions by spreading some bullshit theories. 
> 
> 
> btw, here you go: a patient who had a hair transplant in the 80's:
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/hair_los...rectproced.cfm
> 
> his transplanted hair DID NOT FALL OUT IN 30 YEARS! If circulation was the problem, why didn't that hair fall out!?!?
> 
> *HAIR TRANSPLANTS WORK. CIRCULATION IS NOT THE PROBLEM!!!!*


 
Wow??? Really look at the scalp do you think those plugs follow his original hair line or did they ironically put them in way north of his originaly hair line. You prove my theory by showing a man who had transplants in an area not experiencing the tightness I talk about....Again show me someone who has had the line restored to the areas that experiences the most tightness because your example is far away from that.

----------


## beatinghairloss

btw thanks for finding that anyways I appreciate it.

----------


## 2020

> Wow??? Really look at the scalp do you think those plugs follow his original hair line or did they ironically put them in way north of his originaly hair line. You prove my theory by showing a man who had transplants in an area not experiencing the tightness I talk about....Again show me someone who has had the line restored to the areas that experiences the most tightness because your example is far away from that.


 if that area WAS NOT EXPERIENCING THE TIGHTNESS YOU TALK ABOUT, THEN WHY DID HIS NATIVE HAIR FALL OUT??

----------


## greatjob!

> Hey moron I never said DHT or T leave the body that would be absurd while adding fluid to sperm DHT is converted from T I didn't say it went into your sperm it's a by product...show me these loose scalps or are you blowing smoke come on baldy show me your evidence.


 DHT is not a by product of sperm production. But i'm not going to argue this with you, you have taken an intro biology course and think you have everything figured out, congrats.

as for the scalp laxity here is the video I posted yesterday:

http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4

On a side note is it just me or does this guy remind anyone else of that moron researchneverfails that was on here months back?

----------


## Jcm800

Lmao 'baldingbackwards' is back again  :Smile:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Lmao 'baldingbackwards' is back again


 ? I dont speak gibberish...

----------


## beatinghairloss

> DHT is not a by product of sperm production. But i'm not going to argue this with you, you have taken an intro biology course and think you have everything figured out, congrats.
> 
> as for the scalp laxity here is the video I posted yesterday:
> 
> http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
> 
> On a side note is it just me or does this guy remind anyone else of that moron researchneverfails that was on here months back?


 
When seaman is produced in the prostate in a very complicated process it uses Testosterone its by product is DHT.....this is common knowledge? I don't understand how you can even argue that......

----------


## 2020

> When seaman is produced in the prostate in a very complicated process it uses Testosterone its by product is DHT.....this is common knowledge? I don't understand how you can even argue that......


 omg why did someone had to mention semen... now we'll go through 15 pages arguing about some stupid thing.

ANSWER MY PREVIOUS QUESTION:




> if that area WAS NOT EXPERIENCING THE TIGHTNESS YOU TALK ABOUT, THEN WHY DID HIS NATIVE HAIR FALL OUT??

----------


## jpm

> omg why did someone had to mention semen... now we'll go through 15 pages arguing about some stupid thing.
> 
> ANSWER MY PREVIOUS QUESTION:


 I think the best thing to do is ignore this BS about circulation etc until its on page 2 of the threads and everyone forgets about it!!!

----------


## 2020

> I think the best thing to do is ignore this BS about circulation etc until its on page 2 of the threads and everyone forgets about it!!!


 that wouldn't solve anything... he would just bring it up a week later.

I proved him wrong at least two times already. I want to know what argument does he have against my latest proof

----------


## jpm

> that wouldn't solve anything... he would just bring it up a week later.
> 
> I proved him wrong at least two times already. I want to know what argument does he have against my latest proof


 I think this guy just likes the argument and attention. He might bring it up again but just don't even bother clicking on the thread. he will soon get bored of posting to himself.

I like your posts 2020 - think you're one of the good guys on here. But no matter how right you are, you aren't going to win this argument with this guy. He's stubborn as a mule even though he's wrong

----------


## beatinghairloss

> omg why did someone had to mention semen... now we'll go through 15 pages arguing about some stupid thing.
> 
> ANSWER MY PREVIOUS QUESTION:


 We would need to measure the pressure differences when transplanting such an area of skin from one spot to the next. It might be that the surgery site due to incisions relives the pressure in that area or that the increased blood flow (your body thinking its injured) to the area induces angiogenesis either way with no scientific test to conclude right or wrong it would be scientifically irresponsible for me or you guys to be so sure for or agaist it. But I guess thats the kind of ignorance that forums breed.

----------


## 2020

> We would need to measure the pressure differences when transplanting such an area of skin from one spot to the next. It might be that the surgery site due to incisions relives the pressure in that area or that the increased blood flow (your body thinking its injured) to the area induces angiogenesis


 That is THE CRAZIEST THEORY EVER PROPOSED. YOU WIN AT THAT.
I'm surprised you even know what angiogenesis is......

most transplants are done by implanting DONOR HAIR near NATIVE HAIR. Somehow NATIVE HAIR that still continues to fall while DONOR HAIR stays there.... If that area that divides both types of hair has just been "relieved of pressure", WHY DO THE NATIVE HAIR FALL OUT?? I swear to god, if you mention DHT clogging again....

----------


## whyohwhy

This bloke is a lemon, obviously lack of blood flow to the head is probably 0.01% of a problem in MPB, the main cause, DHT sensitivity and a number of contributing factors, you can be the healthiest man in the world and loose your hair due to this, then there are people who are unhealthy, overweight, drink, do drugs and have hair... people need to have some common sense about MPB

----------


## beatinghairloss

> This bloke is a lemon, obviously lack of blood flow to the head is probably 0.01&#37; of a problem in MPB, the main cause, DHT sensitivity and a number of contributing factors, you can be the healthiest man in the world and loose your hair due to this, then there are people who are unhealthy, overweight, drink, do drugs and have hair... people need to have some common sense about MPB


 Under this theory being over wait as long as that means you have scalp fat would be a good thing....its no wonder there are, like you said so many fat people with hair. That said don’t resort to name calling....bloke? It takes a weak man to hide behind a computer screen and say such things the type of ignorant bald moron I would only expect to see on a hair loss forum where you have been for years more then likely....get a life hair loss is not even a major disease try chemo for the poor individuals that have not even cared about hair loss when faced with a life threatening disease. I come on here trying to find answers and merely suggest for more test to be done on this tight scalp. You idiots cant understand the micro circulation taking place at the surface of your scalp so slow that any pressure would cut this blood supply and you find this a hard theory to grasp… You have no common sense. I read some of the posts with other people saying similar things and you all reacted the same way. Its pathetic baldies.... go enjoy life stop being a recluse you damn hermits. With that said I am going back to normal life I stayed in your dungeon long enough dont kill your selfs down here and don't forget lifes a gift, people around the world have it way worse then you.

----------


## Davey Jones

> That said dont resort to name calling....bloke? It takes a weak man to hide behind a computer screen and say such things...


 Bloke is just English slang for a man, sort of like "dude", dude.

----------


## 2020

> Under this theory being over wait as long as that means you have scalp fat would be a good thing....its no wonder there are, like you said so many fat people with hair. That said don’t resort to name calling....bloke? It takes a weak man to hide behind a computer screen and say such things the type of ignorant bald moron I would only expect to see on a hair loss forum where you have been for years more then likely....get a life hair loss is not even a major disease try chemo for the poor individuals that have not even cared about hair loss when faced with a life threatening disease. I come on here trying to find answers and merely suggest for more test to be done on this tight scalp. You idiots cant understand the micro circulation taking place at the surface of your scalp so slow that any pressure would cut this blood supply and you find this a hard theory to grasp… You have no common sense. I read some of the posts with other people saying similar things and you all reacted the same way. Its pathetic baldies.... go enjoy life stop being a recluse you damn hermits. With that said I am going back to normal life I stayed in your dungeon long enough dont kill your selfs down here and don't forget lifes a gift, people around the world have it way worse then you.


 Most diseases(including cancer!) are preventable. MPB is PURELY GENETIC.
Is it a ****ing coincidence that people with NO FAMILY HISTORY hair loss don't go bald yet people with family history do??? Same pattern, same age, same rate. HOW CAN YOU TELL ME THAT IT'S NOT GENETIC?? They actually found specific genes for it you dumb idiot....

In the beginning you proposed that the problem was with galea - I proved you wrong didn't I? yes or no?

I proved you that transplants last forever. yes or no?

what else do you got?

----------


## 2020

Final Proof that Circulation has absolutely nothing to do with hair loss




> The author transplanted composite skin grafts from balding, non-balding, and bald areas of the scalp, to the skin of the arm. The galea aponeurotica was trimmed away from the grafts. The patient was a 29-year-old male with progressive male pattern baldness (MPB).
> 
> *The transplants from the balding area became bald at the same rate as the balding donor site in the receding frontal hairline, whereas the transplants taken from the non-balding in the occiput continued to grow the same amount and quality of terminal hairs. Bald grafts taken in front of the receding hairline remained bald.* This shows that the cause of MPB lies in the follicle itself or in its very close surrounding and does not depend on the galea aponeurotica, the increased tension of the scalp or of its muscles; the diminished vascular supply to the scalp or any other regional factor localized to the head area.* It also shows that the balding clock keeps time even when the follicle is transplanted to another region of the body*.


 
they took hair follicles from donor region and MPB region and implanted on subject's arm.

hair follicles from MPB region eventually shrunk while follicles from a donor region grew just fine.

*EXPLAIN ME THAT!*

----------


## beatinghairloss

I wont throw out wild accusations any more. You guys have it all figured out.

----------


## 2020

> I wont throw out wild accusations any more. You guys have it all figured out.


 no seriously, explain why that study worked if circulation was the problem.

----------


## UK_

This is ridiculous we all know the only way to go from a NW7 to a NW1 is to use the Hair Max Laser comb :Big Grin: .

----------


## beatinghairloss

> no seriously, explain why that study worked if circulation was the problem.


 1 person one study and with no conclusive results would be hard to evaluate and naive to conclude it as "evidence" for or against. Whatever though you got t all figured out

http://journals.lww.com/plasreconsur...ulinum.79.aspx

----------


## beatinghairloss

> This is ridiculous we all know the only way to go from a NW7 to a NW1 is to use the Hair Max Laser comb.


 LOL sorry NW7's your follicles been long dead and they are not coming back. I advise you against waisting 500 dollars on a fancy 2 dollar comb.

----------


## 2020

> 1 person one study and with no conclusive results would be hard to evaluate and naive to conclude it as "evidence" for or against. Whatever though you got t all figured out
> 
> http://journals.lww.com/plasreconsur...ulinum.79.aspx


 how are results not conclusive? It proves that certain follicles are programmed to behave in a certain way... no amount of circulation will help that.

questions:
Do you believe that some follicles have a different genetic predisposition than others? yes or no?
Do you believe hair loss is genetic. Yes or no?

btw, botox inhibits COX-2 thus inhibiting PGD2 that's why it works.

----------


## 2020

> LOL sorry NW7's your follicles been long dead and they are not coming back. I advise you against waisting 500 dollars on a fancy 2 dollar comb.


 follicles don't "die", they remain in a "non-growing" state due to the lack of progenitor cells.

Activate those cells and you will be able to grow as much hair as you want

----------


## greatjob!

> With that said I am going back to normal life I stayed in your dungeon long enough dont kill your selfs down here and don't forget lifes a gift, people around the world have it way worse then you.


 


> Ignorant fools I should have listened to the warnings you guys got it all figured out good luck with your balding heads.


 


> I hope the best for all of you and I won't waste anymore of your time if I come out some conclusive evidence on the matter I will bring the information back to you just for common courtesy


 You keep saying you are going to leave, and yet you're still here. No one wants to listen to your bullshit so please leave already, youre a moron.

Also you seem to be completely ignoring this video so ill post it a few more times:  

http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4

----------


## beatinghairloss

> You keep saying you are going to leave, and yet you're still here. No one wants to listen to your bullshit so please leave already, you’re a moron.
> 
> Also you seem to be completely ignoring this video so ill post it a few more times:  
> 
> http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
> http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
> http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4
> http://youtu.be/pyz2s_CtRf4


 These people improved laxity long after balding occured who is to say they have not seen minimal growth from that or haulted whatever hairloss might have continued....Also why the hell are you so angry? Spend less time on forums and get to the "root" of the problem...Vanity.....Indeed we are all vane howeover yours is displayed as insecurities so strong you lash out at people you don't even know. Worse is that this person came here only to question the established "science" that is skeptical to say the least. Maybe if you could drop your guard for a second you would see I am looking for the same anwsers as you but refuse to accept "science" when it is concluded as fact after 1 maybe 2 person trials. This would be absurd and the scientific method for good reason warns against this behavior.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> follicles don't "die", they remain in a "non-growing" state due to the lack of progenitor cells.
> 
> Activate those cells and you will be able to grow as much hair as you want


 Your right about that I stand corrected. However, the point I was making is that even on the most hardcore methods people N7 do not bring their boyish hair line back.

----------


## 2020

> Maybe if you could drop your guard for a second you would see I am looking for the same anwsers as you but refuse to accept "science" when it is concluded as fact after 1 maybe 2 person trials. This would be absurd and the scientific method for good reason warns against this behavior.


 shut the hell up. hair transplants and that study I posted before proves that circulation has nothing to do with hair loss.

If there is less circulation in balding areas it's because follicles are smaller and they need less bloodflow.

No one is going to rub their scalp to grow hair. This is nonsense!




> Your right about that I stand corrected. However, the point I was making is that even on the most hardcore methods people N7 do not bring their boyish hair line back.


 future treatments such as PGD2 blockers could do that....

----------


## beatinghairloss

I think massaging your scalp actually will increased hair growth whether you like it or not it to me is a fact because I've done it and it's worked. If you really don't think it'll work and I think you could also agree that it couldn't hurt I really suggest you try it. A few years ago I read Tom Hagerty's reversing baldness and didn't really buy it but I gave it a try it is tremendously help my scalp become looser I've also done laxity exercises like you've shown in the videos for the hair loss transplant procedures. I also eat good fats such as avocado and coconut after or before doing the exercises so that I can increase the fat in my head. Try it if it doesn't work and I'm an idiot you're right you have proven me wrong give it six months and let's see. But you could be right maybe only I am losing hair due to a tight scalp maybe you were losing hair for another reason I'm sure of mine because I've halted mine for years now good luck if you do try it and it does work a simple apology would suffice.

----------


## WashedOut

The key is restricting bloodflow, that way less DHT gets to the follicle. You're doing it wrong.

----------


## ohshiiison

i dont want to start a thread for this so i am going to just ask here

how come castration stops baldness? i thought low testosterone(aswell as high) = baldness?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> i dont want to start a thread for this so i am going to just ask here
> 
> how come castration stops baldness? i thought low testosterone(aswell as high) = baldness?


 Because castration removes the testicles being the primary site of testosterone when your prostrate adds seaman it is converting t to dht, dht is the main cause of hair loss and when removing the testicles you remove the t do it can't be converted to dht the main coss of mpb. Women's testosterone goes up as they get older and in their brains and muscles they convert dht they in rare cases produce enough dht cause hair loss. Women also lose hair primarily after birthing a boy because during male genitalia formation there is a large amount of dht production. Any one arguing these facts knows nothing on the topic

----------


## 2020

> Because castration removes the testicles being the primary site of testosterone when your prostrate adds seaman it is converting t to dht, dht is the main cause of hair loss and when removing the testicles you remove the t do it can't be converted to dht the main coss of mpb. Women's testosterone goes up as they get older and in their brains and muscles they convert dht they in rare cases produce enough dht cause hair loss. Women also lose hair primarily after birthing a boy because during male genitalia formation there is a large amount of dht production. Any one arguing these facts knows nothing on the topic


 what's your point? How does that relate to your crazy theory where "circulation" causes hair loss? Obviously it's not a problem, so why don't you just move on... unless you're making money off of this  :Wink:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> what's your point? How does that relate to your crazy theory where "circulation" causes hair loss? Obviously it's not a problem, so why don't you just move on... unless you're making money off of this


 I was just answering the persons question. Some day there will be an actual full comprehensive research done on blood flow and hair loss and mark my words I will come one here and say "I told you so"

----------


## 2020

> I was just answering the persons question. Some day there will be an actual full comprehensive research done on blood flow and hair loss and mark my words I will come one here and say "I told you so"


 even though I already proved your theory wrong, WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to convince you that bloodflow is not a problem?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> even though I already proved your theory wrong, WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to convince you that bloodflow is not a problem?


 Any scientifically significant study would do.

----------


## 2020

> Any scientifically significant study would do.


 I already gave you one:

two follicles were taken out of a subject - one from donor area, and one from MPB area.

Both of those follicles were implanted on subjects arm.
Follicle from MPB area shrunk, while follicle from donor area grew just fine.

^ doesn't that prove that LOCATION doesn't matter and the problem is actually inside individual follicles that tells them to shrink???

----------


## greatjob!

so beatinghairloss you said you have cured your hairloss, correct? So lets see some pics. You can prove to everyone here that your crackpot theory works by posting before and after photos proving you have cured baldness. So lets see it

----------


## gutted

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0617120716.htm

----------


## 2020

> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0617120716.htm


 what is this?

----------


## Davey Jones

> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0617120716.htm


 I'm gonna assume the bacteria they're talking about is candida.  The autoimmune response is associated with (or more accurately, it _is_) chronic, systemic inflammation.  Chronic inflammation is bad, and I go pretty far out of my way to counter that, including measures to restrict the overdevelopment of candida.

I'm pretty unconvinced that inflammation has much to do with balding.  Or, even if it is, that we can restrict it enough to have an effect on balding.  I'd like to think that if we could, I would have noticed something by now.  Buuuuut, maybe not.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I already gave you one:
> 
> two follicles were taken out of a subject - one from donor area, and one from MPB area.
> 
> Both of those follicles were implanted on subjects arm.
> Follicle from MPB area shrunk, while follicle from donor area grew just fine.
> 
> ^ doesn't that prove that LOCATION doesn't matter and the problem is actually inside individual follicles that tells them to shrink???


 http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistical_significance

----------


## 25 going on 65

This thread is just a bad joke at this point.

Occam's Razor. *Use it.*

----------


## 2020

> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistical_significance


 what makes you think such experiment won't work on 1000 people?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> what makes you think such experiment won't work on 1000 people?


 My friend it is not about thinking as much as it is assuming. You assume hair loss is hair per hair genetic predisposition but if this where true variation would cause this hair loss to be scatterd to the entire body. Even if it was scatterd across the entire head it would be more believable. Unfortunately you assume this fact based on one test one person this is terrible scientific judgment. You should demand more. The area men experience balding has localized similarities that are way past mere coincidence. The galea is the key but more importantly it's blood flow via unintentional looseness and movement of the scalp. Genetic is merely the shape of your head and muscles in the head

----------


## 2020

> My friend it is not about thinking as much as it is assuming. You assume hair loss is hair per hair genetic predisposition but if this where true variation would cause this hair loss to be scatterd to the entire body.


 follicles on your body are not programmed in such way.




> Even if it was scatterd across the entire head it would be more believable.


 it's called diffuse thinning




> Unfortunately you assume this fact based on one test one person this is terrible scientific judgment. You should demand more.


 so they just got extremely lucky with that person huh? What makes you think they couldn't repeat that experiment with the same results on a thousand people?






> The area men experience balding has localized similarities that are way past mere coincidence. The galea is the key but more importantly it's blood flow via unintentional looseness and movement of the scalp. Genetic is merely the shape of your head and muscles in the head


 BUT HAIR TRANSPLANTS WORK! I found you a patient whose hair persisted on a MPB area with "poor circulation" for 30 years!!! Explain that

----------


## 2020

> During the past few decades, several hypotheses concerning the etiology of male pattern baldness (MPB) have been presented. In 1933, Wadel reported findings of decreased motility of the scalp. He was convinced that this decrease was due to the fact that in MPB patients the scalp is both frontally and sagittally too short, and thus it has to be stretched like a too-small cap to cover the relatively too-big skull. For hair nutrition and rooting this persisting tension creates unbearable conditions, leading to gradual loss of hair. In 1935 he wrote that MPB is the end result of the tension atrophy of the scalp covering the galea aponeurotica. This atrophy is caused by a disproportion between the skull bone and the galea aponeurotica, due to an isolated growth of the skull bone to which the tendon-like structure of the galea is not able to adapt. He reported excellent results in the treatment of MPB with 'loosening' massage to the scalp. 
> 
> "In 1941, Kessler started experimental work with frontal galeotomies in order to reduce the supposed increased tension of the galea aponeurotica. In 1961 he reported a success rate of 87% with this treatment of MPB. At that time this operation was popular in Europe. *In 1963, Ponten reported that after frontal galeotomy he could not find any objective improvement in his 56 patients and he still holds this view concerning this operation (personal communication, 1976). 
> 
> "The present author has seen several patients who have undergone frontal galeotomy and later developed an advanced degree of MPB. The popularity of this operation has waned.*" 
> 
> "*In the receding hairline and in the graft taken from it the loss of hairs remains synchronous even though the latter is transplanted to a remote skin area. In MPB the 'balding clock' in the follicle or in its very close surrounding keeps time even when the follicle is transplanted to the skin of the forearm. The presence or absence of the galea aponeurotica does not influence the balding process in MPB*. Nor does the supposed increased tension of the scalp or its muscles or a diminished vascular supply to the scalp have an effect on balding. Neither do any other factors localized to the head cause balding. *The cause seems to lie in the follicle itself or its very close surrounding*. The graft taken from the denuded area did not grow new hairs, and so the MPB process of the hair follicle is not reversed by a change in its location on the human body.


 are we done now?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2020

btw, you do realize that hairs anagen(growth) phase actually stimulate the blood supply??? Once your hair is in catagen phase, blood supply is naturally lower...




> *Catagen phase*
> Signals sent out by the body determine when the anagen phase ends and the catagen phase begins. The catagen phase, also known as the transitional phase, allows the follicle to, in a sense, renew itself. *During this time, which lasts about two weeks, the hair follicle shrinks due to disintegration and the papilla detaches and "rests", cutting the hair strand off from its nourishing blood supply.*


 this explains why bald people with less HAIR IN ANAGEN PHASE will have less bloodflow in that area....


are we done now???

----------


## beatinghairloss

> btw, you do realize that hairs anagen(growth) phase actually stimulate the blood supply??? Once your hair is in catagen phase, blood supply is naturally lower...
> 
> 
> 
> this explains why bald people with less HAIR IN ANAGEN PHASE will have less bloodflow in that area....
> 
> 
> are we done now???


 Again small studies no results mostly assumptions I need more

----------


## 2020

> Again small studies no results mostly assumptions I need more


 About which one of my posts are you talking about? Hair follicles that aren't in anagen phase need less blood flow - that's how follicles work and that's just a fact.


What's wrong with my previous study? Removal of galea was performed on 56 people. MPB was not stopped. What do you make of that?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> About which one of my posts are you talking about? Hair follicles that aren't in anagen phase need less blood flow - that's how follicles work and that's just a fact.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with my previous study? Removal of galea was performed on 56 people. MPB was not stopped. What do you make of that?


 I don't see how removing galea would help this to me would add to the problem you want to increase the fat in the scalp by adding. Blood flow in the study I showed measures capillary blood flow not follicle blood flow that would be impossible so while your statement is true it wouldn't effect blood to the scalp.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Do you have links to the actaul studies, pictues, where or how they removed the galea? Where did this relieve pressure? Was pressure even measured? Did any of the people have any reasonable scalp fat increase? What where the follow up protocols? Agains balding is a multi approach I would need much more then your word for it. I am not saying I can not be convinced I just have not encountered one single reasonable study.

----------


## 2020

I give up

Your theory is right: skull expansion triggered by DHT that thickens the galea and restricts bloodflow and something something shrinks follicles. You're exactly right. Good luck with whatever massages and wands you're planing to use. I'm out

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I give up
> 
> Your theory is right: skull expansion triggered by DHT that thickens the galea and restricts bloodflow and something something shrinks follicles. You're exactly right. Good luck with whatever massages and wands you're planing to use. I'm out


 Hahah what? I never said DHT causes skull expansion. Stop messing around we have work to do. No really though what do you think about this site. I just found it? Do you think this guys full of crap?

http://www.bornagainhair.com/

----------


## 25 going on 65

It's a scam site trying to sell you stuff. There are thousands like it on the web. Here's another one: hairloss2point0.com
At least 95% of claimed hair loss treatments unfortunately don't work. This is one of the scammiest industries there is.

Spend another few months on this forum and you'll be able to pick out fraudulent advertising like that in half a second or less.

----------


## Davey Jones

Looks like 2020 quit right before the sales pitch. That's the best part!

----------


## beatinghairloss

> It's a scam site trying to sell you stuff. There are thousands like it on the web. Here's another one: hairloss2point0.com
> At least 95% of claimed hair loss treatments unfortunately don't work. This is one of the scammiest industries there is.
> 
> Spend another few months on this forum and you'll be able to pick out fraudulent advertising like that in half a second or less.


 Thanks for the heads up. I have haulted my own hair loss for years now via laxity exercises, scalp massages, and general good health and exercise. I havent spent a dime on hair loss something I am proud of however if something came out that would grow back hair I would be willing to spend something on it.

----------


## jpm

> Hahah what? I never said DHT causes skull expansion. Stop messing around we have work to do. No really though what do you think about this site. I just found it? Do you think this guys full of crap?
> 
> http://www.bornagainhair.com/


 Who are you trying to fool.

We *know* its a scam
You know its a scam
You know we know its a scam
You know no matter what you say everyone won't believe you, because *it is a scam*
Why are you trying to convince us when everyone knows its a scam!

NOTHING YOU CAN SAY WILL MAKE US THINK IT ISN'T A SCAM BECAUSE * IT IS* A SCAM.

now bugger off!!

----------


## 2020

btw, that stupid ebook can be viewed *FOR FREE* on this site:

http://www.pgd2blockers.com/download...IAK_METHOD.pdf

I just saved you all $29.95....  :Big Grin:

----------


## greatjob!

> Thanks for the heads up. I have haulted my own hair loss for years now via laxity exercises, scalp massages, and general good health and exercise. I havent spent a dime on hair loss something I am proud of however if something came out that would grow back hair I would be willing to spend something on it.


 Pictures talk bullshit walks. I'm still patiently waiting for pics. You come on here saying you have cured baldness, and when anyone says you're an idiot you scream for proof that proves you're wrong. Where's the proof you're right, let's see it. 

I love how people like you say accepted science is bullshit, and then you post a link from a guy with a bachelors in civil law who has cured baldness and will send you the secret for only $29.99. LOL!!

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Who are you trying to fool.
> 
> We *know* its a scam
> You know its a scam
> You know we know its a scam
> You know no matter what you say everyone won't believe you, because *it is a scam*
> Why are you trying to convince us when everyone knows its a scam!
> 
> NOTHING YOU CAN SAY WILL MAKE US THINK IT ISN'T A SCAM BECAUSE * IT IS* A SCAM.
> ...


 I found that online the dude provided pictures looked believable to me I was only asking. Do you own this forum????OH no??? then shut the **** up.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Pictures talk bullshit walks. I'm still patiently waiting for pics. You come on here saying you have cured baldness, and when anyone says you're an idiot you scream for proof that proves you're wrong. Where's the proof you're right, let's see it. 
> 
> I love how people like you say accepted science is bullshit, and then you post a link from a guy with a bachelors in civil law who has cured baldness and will send you the secret for only $29.99. LOL!!


 
i just found that I didn't say I believed it and I have only proof that my hair loss stopped you want me to send you two pictures and tell you which one is older would that prove anything?

----------


## jpm

> I found that online the dude provided pictures looked believable to me I was only asking. Do you own this forum????OH no??? then shut the **** up.


 telling me to shut the **** up??? hahaha

well crack on...buy whatever you want!! I won't say another word, but your bank account will be emptier and your head no more full of hair!!

Oh and of course they ''looked believable''  :Smile:

----------


## beatinghairloss

Ill get kicked soon I am sure. So i just wanted to say in closing yall should ask more questions and not believe the established "science" either way stop being so sensative. I would guess most of the lash outs have come from dudes not getting laid too much....first tip....chicks dont like soft sensative dudes. so grow a pair. Also, you let your feelings get so hurt about this hair loss don't forget there is always shaving your head and accepting it for what it is.....its not a life threatening desease or anything. good luck sorry for coming to a website full of recluses who do nothing but bash on anyone who disagrees with the establshed science...btw is that established science gotten any of you anywhere....no your still balding, still worried but too damn dumb to find out for your selves or even try, not everybody is the same dont take peoples words for it. if its safe give it try you never know and it may be worth it.....Special shout out to 2020 atleast twards the end you kept your composure everybody else. suck it!

----------


## beatinghairloss

> telling me to shut the **** up??? hahaha
> 
> well crack on...buy whatever you want!! I won't say another word, but your bank account will be emptier and your head no more full of hair!!
> 
> Oh and of course they ''looked believable''


 
I didnt' quote you bro be easy.

----------


## greatjob!

> i just found that I didn't say I believed it and I have only proof that my hair loss stopped you want me to send you two pictures and tell you which one is older would that prove anything?


 No I want you to post before and after pics in this thread showing how you cured your hairloss

----------


## greatjob!

> Ill get kicked soon I am sure. So i just wanted to say in closing yall should ask more questions and not believe the established "science" either way stop being so sensative. I would guess most of the lash outs have come from dudes not getting laid too much....first tip....chicks dont like soft sensative dudes. so grow a pair. Also, you let your feelings get so hurt about this hair loss don't forget there is always shaving your head and accepting it for what it is.....its not a life threatening desease or anything. good luck sorry for coming to a website full of recluses who do nothing but bash on anyone who disagrees with the establshed science...btw is that established science gotten any of you anywhere....no your still balding, still worried but too damn dumb to find out for your selves or even try, not everybody is the same dont take peoples words for it. if its safe give it try you never know and it may be worth it.....Special shout out to 2020 atleast twards the end you kept your composure everybody else. suck it!


 So does this mean you're finally leaving for good? I sure hope so...

----------


## jpm

> Ill get kicked soon I am sure


 the sooner the better

----------


## Alex1234

Oh my God, such an ignorant, childish forum. Aggressive personalities. I'm shocked by he fact that everyone has been attacking the OP, who has a point and makes a lot of sense. No wonder you're all balding (anger, stress, intolerance). 

Thank you beatinghairloss i will print the first post out, very useful!

----------

